# Can an old dog learn new tricks?



## gargoyle (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Can an old dog learn new tricks?

This old dog was wondering if he can learn new tricks. Like getting my *A+ certification*. I have been out of school and out of the academic learn process for many years. So I am not sure if I can do this.

I have been dealing with computers for all of my working life, however only recently have I got into the actual building and debugging end of it.

What I am trying to decide is if I should try and get my *A+ certification* and if I do what will this buy me.

I was pretty good in school back in the stone age(pre personal computers) and I have been able to build and get running at least a dozen computers that I have built from spare parts.

However the question is can I hack the *A+ certification* exam.
I was thinking of getting the books _A+ practice questions. Exams 220-301, 220-302 / Charles J. Brooks ; edited by Ed Tittel._, _A+ certification / Mike Meyers, Tracey Rosenblath_ and seeing if I can make heads or tails of it. I will be getting this books from the library so I do not incur and expense right now. 

I have google this and found a number of sites with tests and practices areas, and I have determined that I do not know as much as I thought I knew.
So it looks like I should try studying the book and see if it sinks in.

So do you think using the above books will give me any indication if I can grasp this type of information.

Anyone have any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## ukrdigerati (Sep 25, 2004)

*for sure...*

im a HUGE advocate of 'old dogs...' cliche. and i believe they can, it might be a little harder because your brain might act a certain way by a certain age... but where theres a will theres a way, ESPECIALLY if its something u want to learn. i feel its impossible to read something i dont care about. so u must enjoy it. if u enjoy computers, go for the A+, however, dont waste ur money on books that claim to help u. they really dont, just pick up a guide from a test site like testking and just read the 200 questions, multiple choice, pictures, fitting a round peg in a round hole type crap. u said u built a pc? then u got a lot of the hardware down. as long as u know what the difference between RAM and a harddrive ur golden. everyone fears the A+ because its their 'first cert' but in reality its something u should be able to pass immediately. browse the studyguides, google for more information on items u dont understand and move on. also, gear ur certification roadmap towards ur area of IT. dont get a CCNA to fix desktops. ya digg?


----------

